# صلاة تشفعية لنيل شفاعه القديسه مريم العذراء



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أغسطس 2014)

انا حالتي بالبلاء و البلا و حالتي زي الزفت..اشفعي في يا مريم ايتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة و صلي لي امام عرش النعمه لكي يمل ابنك اذنه الي و ينصتني فأنه يتمجد في قديسيه الاطهار ...انا فاقدة الامل تماما في الحياة و كنت ساموت امس...اشفعي في يا مريم لاني محتاجه هذا كثيرا و صلي عشاني كتير قدام العرش ..قدام عرش الاب يا بنت الاب السماوي..يا اناء اختاره الاب السماوي منذ سقط ادم لكي يتجسد منه ابنك المخلص رئيس الحياة..يا من بصلاتك انقذ ناس كثيرون لان الله لا يشاء موت الخاطئ بل يدعوه ليحيا ..صلي لاجلي كتيرا يا امي الحنونه يا كنز الرحمة و المعونه و اشفعي في امام العرش مثل الربوات الواقفه قدام العرش في سفر الرؤيا...انتي الان في عالم الحق و نحن في عالم الباطل...اشفعي لي يا مريم امام العرش و صلي لاجلي يا قديسة...تضرعي لاجلي يا والدة الاله الظاهر في الجسد كلمة الله المخلص...انتي ككل قديسيه لكي دالة عليه و اعلي من جميع قديسيه ايضا! فساعديني يا والدة الاله و تحنني علي فأنا ضعيفه محتاجه معونه و خلاص ابنك بشفاعتك الطاهرة ..فانصتي الي و تحنني علي يا ام الكنيسه يا طاهرة يا معزية الحزاني يا معونه النصاري....

بك تشفع الكثيرون و لم يخزوا و بك انتصر سلاطين و ملوك لانك تشفعت امام العرش امام عرش الله و الخروف...

انا خاطئه لا استحق و لكنك محبة و رحيمة ككل قديسي الله الذين هم واقفون امام العرش عابدون مسبحون راكعون عاكفون يقولون قدوس الله قدوس القوي قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت...

يا ام الله يا حنونه يا كنز الرحمه و المعونة يا من قبلتي ما قيل من قبل الرب فنلتي الطوبي من جميع الاجيال و الشعوب...

تشفعي لي و صلي من اجلي فأنا علي وشك الموت و احترق قلبي حتي ذاب مثل الشمع فصلي لاجلي يا ام الكنيسه و شفيعتها امام العرش الطاهر..فانتي نعم الام حبيبه المسيحيين اجمعين و شفيعتهم اجمعين امام عرش حمل الله الحامل خطايا العالم...

كلي امل فيك يا والدة الاله الطاهرة ان تشفعي في فتتمجدي كجميع قديسي الله في و في ضعفي عبر صنع ابنك المعجزات عبرك و عبر صلاتك الشفاعية التوسليه العجيبة يا ملجأ الخطاة.....

اصلي و اتشفع بك امام عرش يسوع ابنك بالجسد و الهك بالاهوت و في اسم يسوع الذي دعي علينا

صلي لاجلنا نحن الخطاه لان و في ساعه موتنا ...

امين ​


----------



## e-Sword (11 أغسطس 2014)

استجيب يارب يا حنان بشفاعة والدتك يارب من فضلك استجب و لا تخزنا 
كون مع الاطفال يارب و مع كنيستك و مع اولادك و بناتك ، كم انت عظيم و حقا انك موجود يارب و لانك موجود انا واثق فى الاستجابة ، يارب غيررنااا علشان ، احنا عارفيين اننا خطاة و فاشلين بس انت شايفني انا ابنك جبار البأس جمل صورتي فى عينك يارب لتكون اناء مجد و كرامة ليك يايسوعي .


----------



## Maran+atha (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا كثير للصلاة 
فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 16: 33
قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رومية 8: 18
فاني احسب ان آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد ان يستعلن فينا.

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اعمال 14: 22
وانه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي ان ندخل ملكوت الله

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أغسطس 2014)

*ربنا يمد ايده ويسندك ويساعدك بصلوات وشفاعه ام النور وجميع القديسين*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 أغسطس 2014)

*يا تابوت العهد

يا باب السماء

يا نجمة الصبح
...
يا شفاء المرضى

يا ملجا الخطاة

يا معزية الحزانى 

صلى لاجلنا
*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 أغسطس 2014)

بشفاعة العذراء ام النور ربنا يتمجد معاكى ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك 
امين


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2014)

انها الشفيعة المؤتمنة
نثق فى شفاعتها امام عرش النعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2014)

*ليهبك الرب سلامه فى قلبك
لتكن لك رحمة من فيض مراحمه
ليكن لك عونا فى الضيق
درعا فى حروبك
سندا فى ضعفك
نورا فى ظلمتك
حارسا فى سقوطك
أبا حنونا فى مذلتك
ولتكن العذراء حاملة شكوى قلبك له
وكما اجابها فى عرس قانا
يستجيب لها فى سؤالها من أجلك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أغسطس 2014)

آمين
صلاة جميلة جدا
ربنا يكون معاكي و يفرح قلبك بصلوات ام النور


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أغسطس 2014)

مش منقوله علي فكرة دي كلماتي ....من قلبي المحروق زي الهباب من القرف و الالم!

كلي طمع في كرمك يا والدة الاله القديسة! 

القديسه برناديت كانت حالتها تصعب علي الكافر و كان الكل بيتريق عليها حتي تحننتي عليها فالاملة حطت عليها مرة واحده...

فتحنني عليا يا والده الله القديسه و صلي من اجلي فانا في حماكي و رعايتك..

في اسم يسوع القدوس

امين...


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2014)

*يا والدة الإله العذراء..

كوني معنا ولا تتركينا وصلي وتشفعي فينا عند إبنك المسيح كلي القدرة والمجد..

آمين..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 أغسطس 2014)

*يستجيب لك الرب بصلوات والدة الأله عنا ..​**وكونى على يقين أن عمل الله دائما للصالح ..​*


----------



## sparrow (11 أغسطس 2014)

امين يارب بشفاعتك تسمع وتستجيب


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

امين 

ام النور تكون معاكى وتسمع صلاتك لكى تنقلها لابنها الحبيب وتشفع عنك امامه ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2014)

لا شيء في هذه الدنيا يستحق ان نيأس او نحزن عشانه
كل شيء في هذه الدنيا زأئل  

ما عدا الاعمال والصلوات

لذا...................
نصلي ونتضرع الى العذراء مريم ان تتشفع بنا وبكِ عند ابنها الحبيب لينظر اليكِ اختنا الكريمة  بعين الرأفة 

واختيارك عزيزتنا للعذراء اختيار موفق فالرب يسوع لا يرد طلب لوالدة الاله


فعندما طلبوا منه اعجوبة في عرس قانا الجليل  قال لم تأتي ساعتي بعد 

ام النور قالت جهزوا الاوعية سيفعلها

واليوم نكرر نطالبكِ يا سيدتنا ان 
تطلبي منه مجدداً ان يحرر اختنا الكريمة من كل ما يقلقها ويزعجها ويحزنها الى اخره

فانتِ يا سيدتنا ادرى بما تشكو منه اختنا الكريمة هنا

لذلك نتضرع وبألحاح  مرة اخرى ان تتشفعي لها عند ابنك الحبيب ليلمسها

ويحررها من كل ما تشكو منه..

آمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2014)

​*ام النور المعينة الحنونة  كنز الرحمة 
تكون معاكى وتسمع صﻻتك 
وتفرح قلبك 
*


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يكون معاكى ويسندك
ويرشدك للصالح 
مفيش احن منه على اولاده 
صلوات ام  النور تكون معاكى امين​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2014)

العدرا تباركك
كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2014)

*أمين

بشفاعه ام النور وببركة الايام المقدسة
العدرا تفرح قلبك وتسعدك وتسندك

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2014)

ام نور تكون معكى  حبيبتى--
 الرب يديكى سلام داخلى و يرفع روحك
و قادر هو ان يخلى قلبك صافى و ابيض و لا يكون محروق و يملئه الهباب
فقد كان مع الفتيه الثلاثه فى اتون النار  و لم تمسسهم و لا حتى رائحه حريق النار فى ثيابهم و لا شعره احترقت--
الرب يكون معك حبيبتى--

اشكرى كتير-- اشكرى كتير اوى--
حتى لو ناقصك كتير-- اشكرى على الى عندك
حتى لو الى عندك قليل اوى--اشكرى بفرح من كل قلبك و بتقدير---
 الرب معكى--
 و بشفاعه ام النور  يمتلىء قلبك سلام


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2014)

صدقينى مش عارفة اقولك ايه من كتر ما كلامك وجع قلبى امبارح اتلجمت معرفتش اكتبلك حاجة
بصى انا مشوفتش حد بيحب ربنا وبيسيب الدنيا  علشانه وربنا بيخذله ابداااااا
خليكى واثقة من الحقيقة دى صدقينى  طول ما انتى مع ربنا متخافيش يمكن تمرى بضيقة بمشاكل يكون ليهم تأثير على نفسيتك لكن اصبرى واجمدى للآخر لان فى النهاية ربنا هيعوضك  ..
كلنا بنصلى من اجلك وربنا اكيد حاسس بيكى وبصلواتنا دلوأـ من اجلك ومن اجل كل انسان فى ضيقة او بيعانى من مشاكل فى حياته  الرب يتمجد فى حياتك حبيبتى 
ويقويكى ويسندك ويحافظ عليكى وصلوات ام النور تكون معاكى دايما ومن اجلك .. آمين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2014)

صلاتك جميلة جدا ورائعة جدا نابعة من قلب مزقه الالم ومعصور بالحزن وفي نفس الوقت نابعة من قلب مؤمن جدا بالرب يسوع المسيح وصلاتك في طلب شفاعة القديسة العذراء مريم في محلها واصبت في طلب شفاعتها اذ انها خير شفيع لنا عند ربنا يسوع المعظم وهي لا ترذل سائليها ولا تخيب قاصديها ابدا ولا تخيب امل من استجار بها وطلب شفاعتها وصلاتها الكليتي الاقتدار بل تسرع وتنقذ طالبين معونتها وتستجيب فورا لاننا جميعا اولادها وبناتها منذ اللحظة التي اودعنا اياها الرب يسوع المسيح وهو معلق على الصليب قائلا للرسول يوحنا الحبيب هذه امك ولامه لقديسة العذراء مريم قائلا هوذا ابنك فانت عزيزتي ابنة القديسة العذراء مريم صلي كتير لها واطلبي شفاعتها واكرميها فهي لا تبقى مديونة لاحد فهي تكرم كل من يكرمها ويمدحها وتستجيب لكل سائليها وقاصديها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 أغسطس 2014)

الرب يتحنن عليك ويحقق كل امالك واحلامك
ويحفظك من كل السوء امين


----------



## tamav maria (12 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يتمجد اسمه يسمع طلبتك ويحقق لك املك ويحل كل امورك 
بشفاعة الست العدرا مريم وجميع قديسيه


----------

